# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Keep your money, don't trust this compagnie!

## Ouserkaf

My wife ordered a TwoUp 3D printer for  €459.59 (+2x abs spool, heated bed,...) in february (for april pre-order) on the site http://quintessentialuniversalbuildingdevice.com/, i receive my printer in jully, but when i opened the package, i was surprised to see that much parts was missing (motor, filament spool, ...). After lot of ticket support, they just ignore my tickets and make them as resolved without taking a moment to comment them, i can't use this printer since the more importants parts are missing. I'm sad because my wife was very happy to make me this giff, because she knows that i wanted a printer for professional purpose.

So please guys, if you want buy a printer, don't buy this one, else you will certainly regret because im not the only one, lot of ppl are in my case...

----------


## jimc

They have a very long history of shady business practices

----------


## Mjolinor

> They have a very long history of shady business practices


Are they from Little Rock? Isn't that where Bill Clinton came from? Enough said then.  :Smile:

----------


## Geoff

This seems to now be a regular thing for this company, it's a shame, I am sympathetic to those that lost their money. It is mainly the reason I don't back these things anymore, so many of them cannot actually deliver what they promise it's disappointing for the industry.

----------


## Ouserkaf

> This seems to now be a regular thing for this company, it's a shame, I am sympathetic to those that lost their money. It is mainly the reason I don't back these things anymore, so many of them cannot actually deliver what they promise it's disappointing for the industry.


The worst is that I 'm not even a kickstarter backer , I 'm just a customer of their online sales site ... : /

----------


## 3DPBuser

You might be able to sell the parts of your printer to others who need them, and make your money back.

----------


## Ouserkaf

> You might be able to sell the parts of your printer to others who need them, and make your money back.


No, i can't do that, else it would mean that i agree with this compagny, that i accept to be stoled...

Can anyone say me what is detailed references about some of my missing parts to buy them from an other site :

- AA (nema 17 stepper motor)
- FF (twoup size : 8 mm x 290 rod)
- GG (size : 8 mm x 290 rod - Threaded holes)
- HH (size : 3/8"-12 ACME SCREW)

I tried to find these parts, but i'm not sure they are the good ones... xD

----------


## bernardand

Are they from Little Rock? Isn't that where Bill Clinton came from? Enough said then

----------

